# UPDATE: Fractured humerus (Gutted after off)



## Leodis (23 Oct 2014)

Well I had a slow motion off yesterday, broke my upper humerus clean and took a chunk out of my shoulder bone as well. Looks like a plate will be put in within the next couple of weeks but looking at 3-6 months off the bike. What makes it worse not only that we go to Keswick for a week holiday in a fortnight but I was in training for the C2C in a day, I'd lost over a stone and felt strong on the bike so now its looking out of the window 

Anyone else had a break similar, if so what was the recovery time?


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2014)

Yes. Had 2 ops, a load of titanium, and 6 years on it still troubles me. Might be a 3rd op in the offing for me humeorous.

On the plus side, I was riding again within 3 weeks of each operation.


----------



## simon the viking (23 Oct 2014)

Ouch...... sorry to hear this


----------



## young Ed (23 Oct 2014)

arrrrr! GWS
just don't try too much to soon as it is well to easy to make it worse, i wonder how i know that? 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Leodis (23 Oct 2014)

Thanks guys, I did ask the doc and he said 3-6 months and 12 months for full recovery, seems C2C in june is off the cards


----------



## young Ed (23 Oct 2014)

Leodis said:


> Thanks guys, I did ask the doc and he said 3-6 months and 12 months for full recovery, seems C2C in june is off the cards


june is still a good 7 or 8 months away so you might be able to? although it is likely you will have lost a lot of fitness during recovery and not rebuilt that before june 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Leodis (23 Oct 2014)

Thanks Ed, I think it will be a push but gotta keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2014)

Time for a turbo


----------



## Dayvo (23 Oct 2014)

Sorry to hear of your injury, Leodis.

Hope you heal well and quickly. 

As young Ed says, June is still quite a long way off, so fingers crossed... And as fossy says, you can use a turbo.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Oct 2014)

Sorry to hear about the crash, @Leodis . As others said, perhaps a turbo trainer is a way to keep your legs fit while the shoulder and arm heal? Anyway, best of luck with that.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Oct 2014)

GWS....

think about a turbo trainer. I don't think June is unrealistic and could you not always postpone it a month or so if needed or spread it across 2 days instead?


----------



## mcshroom (23 Oct 2014)

Hi, The humerus is a nasty injury. I broke mine clean in two on the 2nd July (that's it nailed in my avatar)

For me I had the nail inserted 2 days after the break (strange thing is once the nail was in, I didn't need a cast).

At the end of July I had just about no movement in my arm outwards from the body, limited forwards/backwards and a fixed 50 degree kink. 

Got back to work after 5 weeks (which was probably at least week too early - working is significantly more tiring than pottering around at home, so even though I thought I was ok to go back, the first week almost wiped me out and I only have a desk job), and back on the turbo (one handed using a step ladder) the week before.

In the end I was passed fit to cycle again on the 23rd September, so about 12 weeks. The arm is strong enough and flexible enough to do almost everything I could do before, but it is still not fully healed, and I've been advised to stay off the mountain bike for a while yet 

You will lose fitness (mine's slowly been coming back over the last few weeks, but hill climbing and resistance against headwinds is still way below what it was in June), but it is possible if everything goes well that your C2C could be on next year.

The biggest bits of advice I will give are to make sure you get physio and lots of it. Mine was NHS, and came in ridiculously short consultations, but if you are prepared to put the work in doing the exercizes they set then this can work. Also as soon as you can, do as much as you can with the arm. In my case I knew if I was overdoing it if the arm felt swollen.

I'll point out that I am not a doctor, and have not seen your injury. Mine was a very clean break and I didn't have any chunks knocked out, which will have helped. I've read reports where it has taken far longer, especially if the arm is braced instead of surgically bolted back together. Don't try to rush back (despite how tempting it becomes). Listen to the medics and I hope you recover soon. 

Oh, and at least you've managed to time your break for the cold wet season, I've just had to sit out an almost perfect cycling summer


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2014)

Leodis said:


> Well I had a slow motion off yesterday, broke my upper humerus clean and took a chunk out of my shoulder bone as well. Looks like a plate will be put in within the next couple of weeks but looking at 3-6 months off the bike. What makes it worse not only that we go to Keswick for a week holiday in a fortnight but I was in training for the C2C in a day, I'd lost over a stone and felt strong on the bike so now its looking out of the window
> 
> Anyone else had a break similar, if so what was the recovery time?


Not the same break, but a bad clavicle break that needed plated. Pretty much took 3 months before I felt strong/safe enough to cycle. Surgeon also said 3 months and still to be careful after that as it can be up to a year until bone is totally solid again.

Turbo or exercise bike should be ok as soon as you feel comfortable though to keep the fitness up.

Hope it heals quickly for you.


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Oct 2014)

Sorry to hear that!
I hope you make a speedy recovery but take it easy and have it heal properly.
I had elbow surgery and did something rather stupid involving a lawnmower, before it was healed properly. 
It still bothers me, 5 years later, although not enough to stop me riding but I have to change position or my elbow locks up.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Oct 2014)

Bugger .
rule 5  

GWS


----------



## Leodis (23 Oct 2014)

lol @ rule #5.

UPDATE:-

got CT scan tomorrow then appointment Tuesday AM with Op PM.

Thanks guys for the advice, really reassuring


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Oct 2014)

Ouch!
Sorry about your off, can't offer advice but GWS!


----------



## Ganymede (23 Oct 2014)

Sorry to hear this, sounds painful. My sis was having NHS physio recently - they said she had to have 6 weeks. What they actually meant was 6 sessions which got spaced out several weeks apart because she could never get an appointment and they wouldn't let her book up more than one session in advance. 

Having said that, down in Kent I got seen quite efficiently for physio. But keep an eye on it - physio is so important in recovery.

GWS!


----------



## Saluki (23 Oct 2014)

GWS. You'll heal faster if they pin it.

So disappointed for you that you'll be off on holiday in a crook state. Try and have fun anyway.


----------



## Ganymede (23 Oct 2014)

Keswick? http://www.theatrebythelake.com/


----------



## Leodis (24 Oct 2014)

Not really a theatre goer but the fells wont be walked in this visit, the pubs might take a little more cash off me.


----------



## Ganymede (24 Oct 2014)

Leodis said:


> Not really a theatre goer but the fells wont be walked in this visit, the pubs might take a little more cash off me.


Fair enuff, though having worked there I can tell you it's a great theatre with a mix of programming - gwan, give it a go...  (they serve real ale in the bar)


----------



## Leodis (4 Nov 2014)

Quick update post op...


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Nov 2014)

Glad that part is over for you.....now to heal!
Take it easy and rest up!


----------



## Leodis (27 Nov 2014)

Update:

Shoulder getting better by the day, the mussel damage is what is causing the majority of the pain now and I am trying to rebuild them but its a long process. I cancelled the C2C as I wont be back on the road until May and 60 days training isnt enough time for the challenge and not fair on others. We did end up in Keswick for the week but not sleeping and anything other than walking to the lake or town knackered me going from 200 miles a week to zero with no or little sleep, so I kept stocked with pain killers and beer with afternoon naps. That has been the toughest challenge so far, something which still causes problems but it is getting better.

Plans are now to get on the Turbo asap, physio said Jan but I might push them on this one and I returned to work yesterday, maybe a week or two early but as I wasnt been paid and its xmas I need to earn. The bonus is that my Castelli Nanoflex kit ordered for my birthday will stay clean and not used until next winter


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2014)

Keep doing physio. Don't stop using it or you will get limited shoulder movement. Gosh was that pic from an op incision .


----------



## Leodis (28 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Keep doing physio. Don't stop using it or you will get limited shoulder movement. Gosh was that pic from an op incision .



Hi yeah keeping physio going, getting more and more movement by the day which is encouraging. Yeah the post op picture was ugly, the cut now doesnt look as bad but its still a Rambo style one here is one for the other week without steri strips which just have been removed and make it look worse.


----------



## vickster (28 Nov 2014)

Once the incision is healed, get yourself some bio oil and start massaging the scar twice a day to break up the scar tissue and keep it moisturised. The stuff smells really nice too


----------



## Leodis (28 Nov 2014)

vickster said:


> Once the incision is healed, get yourself some bio oil and start massaging the scar twice a day to break up the scar tissue and keep it moisturised. The stuff smells really nice too



Thanks, just ordered some.


----------



## Ganymede (28 Nov 2014)

vickster said:


> Once the incision is healed, get yourself some bio oil and start massaging the scar twice a day to break up the scar tissue and keep it moisturised. The stuff smells really nice too


Yes, v. good idea - Mr G used this on this Achilles scar.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

@vickster you have a strange idea on what smells nice. I hate the smell of bio oil, but it is a very good suggestion. 
I use FSC evening primrose with vitamin E cream on all my scars and I know the dr's are always very impressed with how well they have healed.


----------



## vickster (28 Nov 2014)

Each to our own, I really like the smell


----------



## Leodis (5 Jan 2015)

Update:

Thought I would update this thread for advice from experience for anyone else.

After 2 months of poor sleep I am managing near a full nights now with the odd bit of pain. Now just had my forth session of physio today and progress is better than expected and I have around 70% use of my left arm now, struggling with moving my arm behind my back but keeping the physio going each morning and night is helping.

Started on the turbo over the past week, felt great to be back in the saddle at last. The best news is that first prediction for back on the road was 6 months post op, now the physio has said she is fine with me going back on the road as long as the consultant who I see tomorrow is!! If I get the green light its going to be in a month or so when the ice is gone and I have replaced the SPD's with flats for a little time to regain some confidence.

Will update tomorrow after seeing the consultant.

ps - The Bio oil is working a treat and is £10 or less on Amazon so half the price to Boots.


----------



## Ganymede (5 Jan 2015)

Good to hear of your progress! Sleep is such a healer. I think the flat pedals are a really good idea as you can find your reaction times less good after time off the bike.

Fingers crossed that you'll be back on the road soon!


----------



## Leodis (6 Jan 2015)

So it’s been 11 weeks since my accident and 10 weeks post op which has been full of ups and downs, sleepless nights and most important of all not cycling. Today I had an appointment with my consultant and he is impressed with my recovery so far, there is some movement I am still struggling with (moving my arm behind my back) but I am positive I will get there.

Well the good news is… *drum roll* The Physio & Consultant have given me the green light to get back on the bike!!! The last two months has had me convinced it would be the predicted 6 months by both of them, it seems my wifes nagging to do more with my arm (do more around the house translated) and pushing myself has got me back in the saddle.

A big thanks to the paramedics who picked me up from the side of the road, stuffed me full of morphine and popped my bike in the back of the ambulance, the A&E staff who helped me with pain control and also fed me drugs. A special thanks to the Anesthetist @ LGI who calmed me in their room pre op, a good talk of the pros and cons of clipless and flats and cycling in general helped me and scared me to death with the pain block needle in my neck whilst awake!! I would like to thank all my friends and Alba members for the support over the past few months and the advice given has really helped me.

My main goal for 2015 was the Coast 2 Coast in a day in June, I was gutted when the accident happened, not to be able to train and take part as I had focused everything on and trained for it since July, I had lost over a stone in weight and my strength on the bike increased two fold, everything on the bike evolved around this challenge, this by far the biggest on two wheels in my life but two months sat on my rear stuffing my face and watching Jeremy Kyle has set me back to my start weight with the thought of 6 months off the bike too depressing a thought. So whilst the C2C is pushing it for me the Leeds 100 in September isn’t, so that’s my goal and C2C 2016 will be the next one, might do the Fred Whitton as well!!

So as a true fair weather cyclist I should be back on the road in a few weeks, this time on flats only for a few weeks (a promise to the wife). I also was able to get a picture of my metal work, something my consultant had refused me thus far.. 

So happy cycling guys see you on the road soon.


----------



## young Ed (6 Jan 2015)

sounds brill!  
good luck with the recovery and get back on the road only when you feel ready 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Gains84 (7 Jan 2015)

Glad youve got the green light to get back out and already readjusted your targets good on ya!

Stingey consultant not letting you take a pic of the work until now - when i managed to break my hand they were more than happy to let me take a pic, its framed now with the pins attached too for posterity!lol


----------



## Leodis (7 Jan 2015)

I know, I asked the x-ray person as well and they pointed me to records dept, they charge £25 for a copy on CD...


----------



## Saluki (7 Jan 2015)

Glad to hear you can get back on the bike. 6 months of Jeremy Vile will have anyone reaching for the crisps and biscuits, I reckon.
Great pic 
I got a pic of my broken wrist on CD and they didn't charge me a penny. He thought that I might like a pic so burned a copy for me. It was a lovely A&E doctor in Derby. Your records department sounds a bit pricey to me.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2015)

I wanted a piccie of my 'nailed' femur but that would have been about £20 as well.


----------



## Gains84 (7 Jan 2015)

I just took a photo of the screen with my phone - cheap cheap! lol


----------



## mcshroom (7 Jan 2015)

Gains84 said:


> I just took a photo of the screen with my phone - cheap cheap! lol



I did this with mine, then later got some originals from a friend who happened to be able to access them through work.


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2015)

Go private, they give you everything on a lovely disc. I have hundreds of MRI images of my knees, no clue what most show though (other than bones and stringy bits) 
(this of course is not so cheap if you have to pay for the imaging yourself, best get an insurer pick up the not inconsiderable bill (£440 for my last MRI)  )


----------



## Ganymede (7 Jan 2015)

I've got an MRI of my brain somewhere.


----------

